# Bell ExpressVu on old phase3 dish?



## DWhite (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi guys-

I have a buddy who wants to get an old phase3 directv dish setup for Bell Expressvu. Needs help getting the settings correct for 91 and 82. I assume on the dish we will want to use the 110 lnb for 91 and 101 for 82? This is an old directv dish that has the basic non switch type lnbs? Anyone have any idea what he will need setting wise. He is a bit south of Detroit MI. tilt, azimuth etc...

Thanks for anyone who can help


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

Can't use the multiswitch in a triple LNBF DTV dish for Dish or Expressvu multisatellite operation


----------



## DWhite (Feb 28, 2003)

S.C. Am said:


> Can't use the multiswitch in a triple LNBF DTV dish for Dish or Expressvu multisatellite operation


Thanks for the reply. He does not intend to use the lnb's with the built in multiswitch. He will be using the older lnb's as I stated above.

thanks


----------

